
CIA “inadvertently” deleted CIA torture report, “accidentally” destroyed backup - uptown
https://www.yahoo.com/news/senate-report-on-cia-torture-1429636113023030.html
======
Someone1234
... But they still have a copy of it.

I don't really understand what story the article is trying to tell. The
headline implies the report is gone, but further down the article it says the
CIA have a copy in a vault somewhere.

So why is this deletion seen as problematic when the report still exists? Why
is this even a story? What is the story exactly?

~~~
awqrre
The title has been modified.... it should have been posted with this title:
"Senate report on CIA torture is one step closer to disappearing" ... which is
true.

